# Display adapter problem?



## addjenius (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place  but to be honest, I don't know what's wrong, and can only guess it's related to graphcis card

*Problem*
Some games won't run.
From indie games that were created with Gamemaker (gamemaker.nl), 

"Failed to initialize drawing surfaces. Please check that your graphics card meets the minimum requirements and that your drivers are up to date. If your graphics card has little memory, try switching your computer to a lower resolution"
[my drivers are up to date, lowering resolution does nothing]

From Crimsonland 

"No supported display adapters were found on your system. You may not have Direct3D 8.1 compatible display adapter installed. 
Would you still like to try and run Crimsonland?"
Answering yes allows me to manually select a display adapter, but none were detected.


*Everything else seems to be fine...*
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising 
Braid
Deus Ex
Star Wars: Rebellion


*Possible cause of problems*
I recently installed older games, such as Deus Ex. After I played Deus Ex, I went back a little further and played Star Wars: Rebellion (1998). 

Star Wars: Rebellion itself didn't do anything.. I had to install d3drm.dll. Nothing was overwritten.
But space combat was really really slow, and in my search to make it faster, I used this hotfix http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835563/en-us 


*What I tried so far*
1) dxdiag - no errors
2) updated Nvida Geforce drivers from official site. Updated directx
3) Device Manager: display adapter shows no warning
4)I tried to enable Hardware Acceleration, but the option was grayed out, saying that my "current display driver does not allow changes to be made to hardware acceleration settings."

*My computer*
Widnwos Vista 32bit
Nvidia Geforce 9600m GT
DAC Type: Integrated RAMDAC
Approx Total Memory: 1755 mb
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor (this doesn't look familiar, though it could be that I haven't paid much attention til now)
DirectX 10
Intel Core2 Duo CPU P8600 (2 CPUs)
3066MB RAM

Drivers:
nvd3dum.dll, nvwgf2um.dll, nvwgf2um <the rest is hidden>
Version: 8.17.0011.9562 (English)
Date: 11/20/09
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
DDI Version: 10


Thankyou for taking the time to read this thread 

Bump & Additional info:

*Added something to things that stopped working (Related to problem)*
Hammerfight (No error)

Someone said that it might be a monitor problem.

I have a laptop, and the default monitor says
Generic PnP Monitor on NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
This monitor does not look familiar.

Can someone verify this as a potential cause?

New info:
I downloaded Irrlecht to run some tests...

Direct3d 9.0c doesn't work
Direct3d 8.1 doesn't work
I have them both downloaded

OpenGL 1.5 works


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you using a monitor or the laptop screen

http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/intro.aspx

your running dx 10

are these the laptop drivers you d/loaded

http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_195.62_whql.html


----------



## addjenius (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi
I'm using the laptop monitor. No external monitors were used

those are the drivers I downloaded


I ran some other tests with Direct3d using other open source projects.
Unfortunately, I could only find one more

http://www.codesampler.com/dx8src/dx8src_6.htm
"Couldn't create the Direct3D device!"

I am fairly convinced now that it isn't a problem with the display adapter per se, but with Direct3D and/or DirectX

*Affected programs*
Hammerfight is directx 8.0
Gamemaker is directx 8.0 and direct3d
Crimsonland is directx8.1 and direct3d


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall directx


----------



## addjenius (Jul 19, 2007)

I downloaded and ran dxwebsetup.exe, but it says it won't run because it detects a newer or equivalent version.

I also downloaded the Directx 9.0c full package and ran the setup exe.
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-9CF4-7FC2597ACD18/directx_feb2010_redist.exe
I don't remember what happened, but it didn't work.

I also uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, rebooted in safe mode, ran driversweeper, reinstalled nvidia drivers

I did research on directx, and was sad that there was no safe way to completely remove and reinstall directx

Now I'm pondering if system restore will help anything, and if there are any dangers of doing system restore.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you already have dx10

try a windows retore to a date when all was ok


----------



## addjenius (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for your help Dai.. 
Unfortunately I did too many changes, and the earliest Systems Restore was when I changed alot.

I've contacted my manufacturer to send my a 'retore to factory conditions disk'.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you go when you receive the disk


----------



## federmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I had this same problem and here's what worked for me...

Start > Run > dxdiag > click the DISPLAY tab. 









Click the ENABLE button.

Exit out of the window and restart. 

Worked for me! :smile:


----------



## addjenius (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been having some trouble with customer service getting a recovery CD or factory settings CD, and decided to check back.

*federmc*
On one hand, dxdiag says DirectDraw Acceleration is enabled
On the other hand, Display Settings says that
"Your current display driver does not allow changes to be made to hardware acceleration changes"
I tried following these instructions for method1 here, since I am suffering the same symptoms
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/191660

*anyone*
Is it possible to create your own CD? Here's what I have..
NP2096

* -Display: 15.4" WXGA "Glare Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright Glossy Screen (1280x800)
* -Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 "Montevina" 2.26GHz w/ 3MB L2 Cache - 1066MHz FSB - 25Watt
* -Memory (RAM): 4,096MB DDR2 800 (2 SODIMMS) Dual Channel Memory (Requires Vista 64-Bit to recognize Full 4GB)
* -Intel Robson Turbo Memory: None Standard
* -Video Card: 512MB PCI-Express nVidia GeForce 9600M GT DDR2 DX10
* -Disk Drive: Combo 8x8x6x4x Dual Layer DVD +/-R/RW 5x DVD-RAM 24x CD-R/RW Drive w/Software
* -Hard Drive: 320GB 7200RPM (Serial-ATA II 300 - 16MB Cache)
* -Wireless Network: Built-in Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100AGN - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN Module
* -Fingerprint Reader: Integrated Fingerprint Reader
* -Bluetooth: Internal Bluetooth 2.0+ EDR
* -Camera: Built in 2.0 Megapixel Camera
* -Memory Card Reader: Internal 4-in-1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO)
* -Sound Card: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi 7.1 Xtreme Audio Notebook Express Card
* -Carrying Case: Basic Black Business Case - Included
* -A/C Adapter: Full Range Auto Switching AC Adapter - Included
* -Battery: Smart Li-ion Battery (9-Cell)
* -Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit Installed (64&32-Bit CD Included) w/ Drivers & Utilities CD's


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand and model is the laptop


----------

